
Someone created an account on GitHub to add hey.com to spam lists - ryanlol
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1277805249147752449
======
ecf
I think Hey is going to succeed, regardless of how well it differentiates with
email, simply because we’re at the point where almost every single tweet from
DHH is getting posted to HN.

